# Adult food for puppies?



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

First of all I have posted this question in the proplan thread someone else started and did get a response....thanks madlab! But thought I would see if I could get a tad more traffic by starting a my own thread. Sorry ahead of time for the lengthy post.

When we brought Silas home at 8 weeks and the breeder had him on purina brand food. We immediately switched to TOTW as I have fed grain free for a few years now. He never got really firm stools with cow pie consistency on and off regularly. He eats great, lots of energy and seems to be growing well and his last vet appt everything checked out great!

So since the TOTW was not working, we decided to switch to Fromms to see if that would give him more consistent stools. We made the switch after stoping TOTW and using a bland diet for about 4 days with consistent firm stools, then transitioned the fromms into the bland diet until we were all fromms. (thanks to Moms by the way she walked me Through it) He did fine at the start and I was hopeful (I should also add I use honest kitchen perfect form 2x a day, as recommended on the tube) Anyway after a week or more his stools have started to loosen again. He will have firmer stool once a day or so but the other times for the most part tend to be a looser consistency. Formed somewhat but not firm.

So I am on the look out again. A friend of mine recommended royal canin german shepherd 30, I have read a mix bag of reviews on this food. Also I hate to go to a lesser quality dog food however the most important right now is one that works for my boy so I will definitely consider. I think he needs something not as as rich maybe?
My other option I am considering is pro plan sensitvie skin and stomach, which brings me to the thread title. I have read mostly great reviews on this even though the ingredients are not the best they seem to work for most that turn to it for stomach and skin issues. It is adult food though and was worried about my guy missing out on any key nutrients.

Here are the ingredients
INGREDIENTS
Salmon, brewers rice, canola meal, oat meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), salmon meal (natural source of glucosamine), barley, brewers dried yeast, animal digest, salt, potassium chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese sulfate, niacin, calcium carbonate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. 
My question is, will this food have the nutrients my boy needs? I read several threads where folks use adult foods from the start.

Thanks ahead of time!


Here is the analysis
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein (Min)	26.0%
Crude Fat (Min)	16.0%
Crude Fiber (Max)	4.0%
Moisture (Max)	12.0%
Linoleic Acid (Min)	1.1%
Calcium (Ca) (Min)	1.0%
Phosphorus (P) (Min)	0.8%
Zinc (Zn) (Min)	180 mg/kg
Selenium (Se) (Min)	0.30 mg/kg
Vitamin A (Min)	15,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E (Min)	460 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid* (Min)	70 mg/kg
Glucosamine* (Min)	400 ppm
Omega-3 Fatty Acids* (Min)	0.8%
Omega-6 Fatty Acids* (Min)	1.3%
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles
Calorie Content:
Metabolizable Energy (ME)
3740 kcal/kg 
1696 kcal/lb 
418 kcal/cup


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

You can use any Royal dog specific food, they all have pretty much the same mediocre ingredients. They just charge more since is says German Shepherd.

Have you kept you dog on a food long enough for it to get adjusted? 

Have you done gradual switches?


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

The proplan is fine to use. I loved this food for my dogs. My puppy is coming home on nutro ultra. I will be switching him to proplan for his first year. Won't be messing with grain free or other foods. Too rich for their stomachs


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Well he has only been on fromms for a couple of weeks however he started off good but I am thinking it was still the bland diet helping with that. I don't mind at all sticking it out for longer but I also don't want it to be the food his stomach is not able to adjust too and prolong that. Wondering if maybe it is the diary in the fromms. No doubt my guy has a sensitive stomach. I figure it Can't be good for him to have loose stools for any length of time during this important growth stage. Probably me worrying too much as he is doing great and does not seem to be bothering him one iota. But it is worrying me, I want to make sure he is absorbing all the nutrients and that they are not just passing through.
I do understand the concept behind royal canin but for some reason I am having a hard time considering it. Not sure why I would prefer PP SS over royal canin as neither one are on my top list but to be honest if I Can find something that works for him I would be just fine with it. 
I think I am leaning towards the PP because most all the reviews seem to be good and have worked for dogs with sensitive stomach. At this point if and when is witch it will definitely be geared towards something that is for easy digestion.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

My5dogs said:


> The proplan is fine to use. I loved this food for my dogs. My puppy is coming home on nutro ultra. I will be switching him to proplan for his first year. Won't be messing with grain free or other foods. Too rich for their stomachs


Thanks! The adult threw me off so I wanted to make sure it had everything he would need vitamin wise etc. I appreciate the info!


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

we use Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy food...even the REAL expensive food sent home from the breeder resulted in pudding poops. Ever since we've used this BBLB everything has been fine.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Did you ever get the Digest All Plus from The Wholistic Pet or the Bilex???

Just my opinion here!
*BREWYERS YEAST: *Can add to a dogs' itching problems if there is a chance of "yeast" in his system.

*ANIMAL DIGEST (UN-named ingredient)*: WHAT Animal??? This meal is covered with charcoal and labeled “unfit for human consumption” before processing it into pet food. Digest can also include intestines, as well as the contents of those intestines, such as stool, bile, parasites and chemicals. “This ingredient is determined by the FDA to possibly contain euthanized animals”.
*MENADIONE SODIUM BISULFITE OR SYNTHETIC VITAMIN K:* Hazards list “carcinogenic effects” and states “the substance is toxic to kidneys, lungs, liver, mucous membranes. Repeated or prolonged exposure to the substance can produce target organs damage.”
*ANIMAL FAT (UN-named ingredient)*: WHAT Animal??? ingredient determined by the FDA to be most likely to contain euthanized animals. Can contain any animal including road kill.
*FISH MEAL (UN-named ingredient)*: WHICH Fish??? is commonly contaminated with mercury and other heavy metals, and preserved “at sea” with Ethoxyquin (which is a registered pesticide and labeled by the FDA as not fit for human consumption. Ethoxyquin is also a carcinogen. 
_*
ROYAL CANIN now uses BI-PRODUCTS!

*_Moms


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

No but it is on my order list. I would have already ordered it but, I was thinking since I have so much honest kitchen perfect form I should use that first. I use it 2x a day ore instructions.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky said:


> No but it is on my order list. I would have already ordered it but, I was thinking since I have so much honest kitchen perfect form I should use that first. I use it 2x a day ore instructions.


 I think you’ve only been on the Fromms for a couple of weeks? The dog really needs at least a 6 to 8 week period to adjust to a new food.

*Perfect Form *is a great product but remember I mentioned that I thought your particular dog needed *“animal sourced ingredients” *to help him assimilate his food properly? Ox Bile and Bovine Pancreas (Pancreatin) is *species appropriate *instead of just “Plant Based” enzymes, like the Perfect Form. An animal based type of product would cover ALL stages of digestion for him. 
*Ox Bile Extract *– safely used for many years in human and pet enzyme products to support the liver’s production of bile and offer supplemental bile for bile-deficient pets, critical for digesting fats 
*Pancreatin *– an animal-based pancreatic enzyme providing all three of these enzymes: *Protease* – helps break down proteins into amino acids for digestion *Amylase* – for splitting and breaking down long-chain carbohydrates, including starch and glycogen (the energy-storage molecule in animal tissue) for digestion in the small intestine *Lipase *– helps break down and digest fats 

If you don’t want to order the BileX over the internet, a local health food store (NOT GNC) will have a product called “NOW Super Enzymes” which has similar ingredients to the BileX. Here is what it looks like on the “Supplement Fact” tab: Super Enzyme by Now Foods - Buy Super Enzyme 90 Capsules at vitamin shoppe
*
WARNING: * DO NOT purchase a “Chewable” product as it may contain *Xylotil *which is *dangerous* to dogs.

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

You are always so helpful! I have talked about so much in relation to his food, sometimes I forget some details. :crazy:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky said:


> You are always so helpful! I have talked about so much in relation to his food, sometimes I forget some details. :crazy:


......


----------

